# Train Case Help!!!



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 7, 2008)

I do a lot of traveling, and I've been wanting to buy a train case for the longest time.  I'm in LOVE with the MAC train cases, but totally not in love with the price tag.  My favorite thing about it is that you have full access to the shelves, as they do not overlap.

I have a mid-sized collection, and when I'm not traveling, I want to use the case(s) to store products I don't use all the time.  Has anyone been able to find a big train case (the bigger the better!) at a reasonable price?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 7, 2008)

Sephora has great train cases for wonderful prices !
I'll give you a link .
http://sephora.com/search/search_res...chFinder.jhtml


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the Sephora cases, but they're still a little out of our price range.  My husband can't justify spending the money when there's cases on eBay for cheaper.  I disagree with him, but you know how that goes.


----------



## photogeek (Sep 8, 2008)

hey-- I remember being in that spot (feels so long ago, haha...I uh, now have a medium sized rolling SUITCASE to hold all of my stuff for photoshoots/makeup gigs, lol) so I'd suggest checking out:

*Caboodles*: They make more than glittery plastic cases for preteens now-- they actually have some pretty decent metal traincases with fold out trays, some of them even lock.  I've seen the best selection at Target, my roommate (Fashion Design major) has a few of the smaller ones to organize her vintage jewelry and they put up with a lot of abuse as she isn't too nice to her stuff.  They don't look little-kiddy at all so I'd look around for them.
*Yazmo.com*: Disclaimer here: I can't speak to the quality of these cases as I've heard mixed reviews.  Some people mentioned that the movable dividers were actually just very thick coated cardboard rather than plastic like Sephora's cases.  However, if you aren't planning on traveling with it too much and aren't like my roommate (ie: very abusive to belongings), then they might be good starter cases for you.  One thing they *totally* have going for them is all of the fantastic, fun colors and finishes-- pink faux croc/red patent/translucent colors/clear/regular aluminum, etc.  they even have orange for heaven's sake  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Makeup Cases | Cosmetic Cases | Train Cases - Makeup Cases
*ebay*: You're chancing the quality here again, but look hard at the seller's feedback if they sell a lot of cases and you can usually get a decent idea of what you'll be getting.  *Do Not* pay more for a "brand name--authentic!!!" case as there are a lot of fakes out there-- decent ones, but not worth paying for the name when you don't need to.
*tackle/toolbox*: if you can give up the idea of having a slick traincase-- I'd bet serious money that you could find a case in the hardware/fishing isles of sporting goods places or big box stores like walmart that would fit your needs-- and be $30 or less.  Some of my first makeup cases were Plano tackle boxes and they were quite perfect for me for a long time.  If the (sometimes) ugly colors put you off then you could always make it a project and get yourself some gorgeous outdoor spraypaint and painter's tape and go at it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whew! sorry that I'm always so wordy!
hope to see you post pics when you work out what you want,
meg

edited to add: you could also always wait until Sephora friends and family (F&F) discount in November.  It's usually 20% and would earn you free shipping too.  The girls on the makeupalley.com makeup board are fantastic about keeping up with the codes.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 8, 2008)

The one on Sephora.com is on clearence.

Sephora: Sephora Brand Safari Train Case: Train Cases 

From $78 to $39 is a damn good price.

Sometimes paying the high price for the larger case might be the only way, unless you want to get 2 or 3 cheap(er) ones. 

I'm on Craigslist.com right now, and I found some large cases in my area (San Francisco, Ca). Try www.Craigslist.com


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_The one on Sephora.com is on clearence.

Sephora: Sephora Brand Safari Train Case: Train Cases 

From $78 to $39 is a damn good price.

Sometimes paying the high price for the larger case might be the only way, unless you want to get 2 or 3 cheap(er) ones. 

I'm on Craigslist.com right now, and I found some large cases in my area (San Francisco, Ca). Try www.Craigslist.com_

 

I've looked at that case and it's surprisingly tiny.  It will barely hold my eyeshadow. The ones they had in the store look pretty beat up, too..the straw on the outside can't take a lot of abuse.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *photogeek* 

 
_aluminum, etc. they even have orange for heaven's sake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edited to add: you could also always wait until Sephora friends and family (F&F) discount in November. It's usually 20% and would earn you free shipping too. The girls on the makeupalley.com makeup board are fantastic about keeping up with the codes._

 
Haha I just found the bright orange one and literally almost screamed in horror.  It's not bad, it's just SO BRIGHT!!! I'll have to look out for that.

And thanks for the heads up about the Sephora hint!  They have a smaller case for $98 I really like (it's taller than it is wide, with a huge deep bottom container) and about that time I'll get my bonus from work.


----------



## tink23 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm having the same problem right now. I just started school for makeup and they supply us with the SMALLEST case.. i need one of the ones on wheels but can't seem to find very many... all i keep seeing are the yazmo ones.


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Sephora has great train cases for wonderful prices !
I'll give you a link .
Fragrance, Cosmetics & the Finest Facial Skin Care Product Selection at Sephora.com_

 
Oh my gawd...I am in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the purple one


----------

